# Waypoint S3M Results, Suggestions?



## ROJ_3030 (Sep 28, 2019)

Hello TLF!

I first want to thank everyone on the forum for all the information and support you've provided. I'd be lost without you and would have a salad buffet for a lawn so thank you!! It's now looking pretty good. This will be my second full season since I seeded the yard and I'm already known as "that guy" in the neighborhood. Several people have started rumors that I own a landscaping company! haha I'm far from that and would love to continue learning.

Here's from earlier today:



Now onto my first soil test...



This was an SW3 test from waypoint. I'll now share my fertility/soil log from 2020. Don't hate on me, I'm learning to say the least. Hopefully at the least this helps to provide some insight on what I've done with hopes to build a better fertility program moving forward. I was basically shooting in the dark last year without any data. I should also mention that I do mulch all my clippings.



pH of 8 and critically deficient in Potassium, Magnesium and Manganese. I spoke to an agronomist at Waypoint who gave me what sounded like some solid advice but I want to hear from all of you first. As you can see, I'm not afraid of putting in the work and have the application process dialed in.

Any help or advice would be greatly appreciated!
-Jacob


----------



## g-man (Jun 15, 2017)

Let's start with that the lawn looks great.

Yes the pH is high and i think you can try the elemental sulfur to see if it helps.

You can build some reserves on P. K needs a lot work. Go granular on these.

Mg is just above the MSLN low point (47ppm). You can use epsom salts to raise it.

Foliar iron and ams are good choices on this soil, so continue it.


----------



## ROJ_3030 (Sep 28, 2019)

Thank you @g-man!

I'm almost starting to think you're the agronomist I spoke to at Waypoint. haha

Here's his "if it were my lawn" recommendation:
Start with a triple product now (eg. 16-16-16 etc,) then do a couple 1-0-1's mid season and finally another triple product app in the fall ALL at 1 lb./M rates. I might break a few of those up into smaller apps just more frequent depending on growth rate. He basically said for my soil profile, don't apply any more nitrogen without equal parts potassium. For the micro side, he recommended "liquid iron" apps in between the macros and to also apply epsom salt twice a year at 1/4" lb./m to address the magnesium deficiency.

I picked up some Feature that should help with the micro side things. I'll also try the epsom salt suggestion as well. What are your thoughts on his roughly suggested program? I would also like to try dropping my pH and I understand this isn't an overnight process. I'll look into the elemental sulfur too.


----------



## g-man (Jun 15, 2017)

Your plan sounds good. And for the record I am not dr. Ruiz.


----------



## ROJ_3030 (Sep 28, 2019)

Hey @g-man, I noticed something interesting that's leaving me now confused: I was given both Bray P1 and Mehlich 3 methods for my phosphorous. I found a conversion between the two methods and the numbers in my report don't line up.

Here's a link to the conversion I found: https://ohioline.osu.edu/factsheet/anr-75#:~:text=To%20convert%20from%20AA%2DK,%2DK%20(right%20panel).

In my case, if I multiply my B1 Phosphorous of 11ppm by 1.35 I get 14.85ppm. The M3 method on my test shows 55ppm. That seems like a drastic difference. What am I missing here?


----------



## g-man (Jun 15, 2017)

The first value is not Bray1, it is bicarbonate (Olsen). There is a correlation between Olsen and m3 too. Dr. Ruiz (and others) is of the opinion that it is close enough.


----------



## Ridgerunner (May 16, 2017)

G-man and the Waypoint recs have you covered. The only issue I see is your S levels. Most triple NPKs and 1-0-1s are Urea and MOP (no sulfate) and I don't see potassium or sulfate (other than a little AMS) in your records. G-man's rec of Epsom will help this year but you shouldn't need to regularly apply Mg (Epsom) once you get your Mg levels up. Regular yearly apps of elemental sulfur will help supply sulfate plus it can lower your soil solution pH slightly for better nutrient availability (win/win) and it's something you can do year after year for some of the needed sulfate.


----------



## ROJ_3030 (Sep 28, 2019)

Ahhh that makes sense @g-man . Thank you!

Hey @Ridgerunner, considering I'm low on potassium and sulfur would it be more beneficial to essentially make my own balanced triple NPK using SOP and AS? I was able to source SOP, phosphorous and can readily get AS as well. I would likely spread these all separate to avoid trying to physically mix these and then spread. If I do go this direction, should I also make an application of elemental sulfur as well? I've read elemental sulfur needs to be applied at warmer soil temps for the micorbial activity. When would you suggest I apply elemental sulfur and at what rate? Should I continue to use AS as my only source of nitrogen this season? Thanks in advance!

I read through both of your contributions in the Popular soil fertility thread and really appreciate what you've shared. I definitely have a better understanding now.


----------



## Ridgerunner (May 16, 2017)

If you have a source for AMS and SOP at at a reasonable cost using them for regular fertilizer maintenance apps should be sufficient to supply needed sulfate. Most people have a hard time sourcing them so for high pH soils, elemental sulfur is an alternative. In cooler weather regions, I wouldn't suggest more than 5-10 lbs yearly as you pointed out, the microbial process is temp and moisture dependent and no sense building a layer of unprocessed sulfur on the soil.


----------



## ROJ_3030 (Sep 28, 2019)

Thanks again @Ridgerunner! Feeling optimistic and excited to work on the basics this year.


----------



## ROJ_3030 (Sep 28, 2019)

I nearly have all the goods for the season, just need 3-4 more bags of SOP but this should get things moving. Not quite @Pete1313 worthy but it's a start! Haha

550lbs. AMS
150lbs. Phosphorous
100lbs. SOP
150lbs. Elemental Sulfur
5 bags of Feature 6-0-0

Thanks again to everyone for your help. It feels good to finally take the guess work out and create a better program without all the voodoo juju marketing bs stuff. Here's to a better season! :thumbup:


----------

